

How Marines Are Like Computer Scientists: The Problem with Underrepresentation - missechokit
http://tessrinearson.com/blog/?p=583&q=10

======
001sky
This is an interesting idea, but a flawed premise. The point of using an
analogy is to make analysis _simpler_. This analogy does clearly [not] do
that.

edit. for clarity.

~~~
missechokit
Maybe it wasn't a good analogy, but I think the premise--underrepresentation
begets underrepresentation and a whole slew of other problems--is pretty
sound.

Also, did you a word?

~~~
001sky
_underrepresentation begets underrepresentation and a whole slew of other
problems_

\-- This is a good idea or notion to explore, agreed.

